# General Watch Forum



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Im on this-Rltr 11


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

O&W Cougar !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Ventura said:


> O&W Cougar !!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Seiko Flightmaster on black leather.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Alpha today










Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Seiko Flightmaster on black leather.....


Home from work, now wearing my Atlas. Seem to be wearing this an awful lot lately!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

After a break of a couple of days it`s back to this for me









*Breitling SuperOcean A17360B cal.17 25 Jewels*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Fortis Spacematic today:










Cheers


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Alpha today
> 
> ...


I`d have one of those if only Alpha did it with solid hands


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Alpha today
> 
> ...


Like that a lot. Very nice.

Alasdair


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

5600E G-Shock.









Dave


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Oris Full Steel Chronometer. I haven't had it off in three days.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Alas said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


That Is VERY VERY Nice, As is.

Looked everywhere for that same model, no luck at all.

would gladly trade my Tissot Ballade III for one 

Cheers,

Graham.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Have to agree with you Graham ,that chronometer is the dog bollocks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this one at the moment, and will for the rest of the evening


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Another Precista PRS-20 day here.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

For me today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

rondeco said:


>


Arr stop it Ron ya killing me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

grahamr said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] said:
> ...


Hi Graham,

Have just checked and it is still available on the Alpha website

Paul


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Hi Paul,

Cheers for that,

They are indeed available,

Best go and Sweet talk The 710....
















Regards,

Graham


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I love mine too...










...for the price, they can't be beaten, delivery included too.

Mach - why don't you buy one & change (or have changed) the hands to something more to your liking??? I think they look good though.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The PRS-2 Dreadnought, one of the best divers I've ever had. Striking wrist presence like few others, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Today is Nautilus time


















regards

Jan (one happy owner, I can tell you!)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

strange_too said:


> For me today.


*Snap!*



Have to say I'm finding taking this off my wrist increasingly difficult!

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. You're a dark horse strange_too, you kept very quiet about that one.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Alpha today


The real deal for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

An Ocean 7 LM1 for me here


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

dowsing said:


> An Ocean 7 LM1 for me here


Mees &co left hook

http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x193/st.../Picture543.jpg


----------

